# Tour of Ca finally comming down to San Diego



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

Last stage too, Rancho Bernardo to Escondido. Feb 22, 2009 sunday


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

moab63 said:


> Last stage too, Rancho Bernardo to Escondido. Feb 22, 2009 sunday


cool! Post-party at Stone Brewery!


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Correction. The latest cyclingnews.com has the last stage going up Mt. Palomar. A mountain top finish, Bay-Beeee!

And the nice thing it's kind of in my backyard. How cool is that?


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*That would awesome, a TT oh yeah*



JaeP said:


> Correction. The latest cyclingnews.com has the last stage going up Mt. Palomar. A mountain top finish, Bay-Beeee!
> 
> And the nice thing it's kind of in my backyard. How cool is that?


better than some boring 100 mile ride to the end.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*hmmmm*

8 or so miles of climbing out of Pauma Valley and then the big left onto the 7 miles of switchbacks 4000 plus feet of gain


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Sounds great. I would like to see this stage.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Palomar is an awesome climb! I've ridden from Valley Center up south grade to Lake Henshaw on the other side and out towards Ramona for Pie a couple of times.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Wow after a ride like that you do*

deserve a whole pie.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

roadfix said:


> Palomar is an awesome climb! I've ridden from Valley Center up south grade to Lake Henshaw on the other side and out towards Ramona for Pie a couple of times.


Did you ride it fixed?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Did someone say whole pie?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

il sogno said:


> Did you ride it fixed?


No way!.....I'm not that crazy......besides, it would have been impossible to ride up Mesa Grande.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

roadfix said:


> Did someone say whole pie?


Mmmmmmmm. Dudley's bakery.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

JaeP said:


> Mmmmmmmm. Dudley's bakery.


Actually, we were here:


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the area. Does anyone have a profile of Mt. Palomar?

JSR


----------

